# Inter-religious relationships: What are your thoughts?



## AcceleratorX (May 7, 2013)

I was just wondering if any of you have had any inter-religious relationships and whether this is really possible and feasible in India even if the two people involved are relatively well-educated and self-sufficient. There seems to be a lot of familial pressure on all ends with respect to religion, especially in India with all the honour killing cases. Is India today advanced enough that inter-religious relationships in modern societies are accepted (please spare me celebrity examples, they can afford security)?

The reason I ask is: sometimes there have been times when I have avoided talking a lot to girls of certain religions even if I really liked them, thinking that if it develops into a relationship then we will be in deep trouble. I'm sure they might be thinking the same thing. But then, you don't really know who you fall in love with and this is a very tough situation. What are your thoughts on the matter?


----------

